# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Who Killed Frank Foster

## N.Fan

Peter Barlow
Carla Connor
Michelle Connor
Sally Webster
Kevin Webster
Anne Foster
Other

----------


## N.Fan

The most obvious suspect would have to be Carla,when she was the last person seen talking to Frank.But maybe it was just an accident and he accidently sliped and fell down the stairs.

----------


## tammyy2j

Anne Foster

----------


## Brucie

My money's on Jenny - his "partner in crime" in scamming Carla. I reckon it'll have been her way of helping Carla get some justice - either that or she really is a psycho B**ch from Hell and I'm way off the mark - in which case it'll probably turn out to be Simon Barlow, who is one SCARY child (how pushy must HIS parents be?)! He already delivers way too grown up lines so why not an adult plotline to frame his wannabe wicked stepmother?

----------


## sarah c

Anne Foster = heard Frank admit he raped Carla, and did it to revenge her husband

----------


## alan45

There is already a Frank Foster thread http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...6-Frank-Foster

----------


## Siobhan

> There is already a Frank Foster thread http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...6-Frank-Foster


Alan..we can keep this for general discussion and speculation.. if anyone has spoilers on this please discuss in the thread posted above by Alan... Any spoilers here and you will receive a warning.. thanks

----------

alan45 (07-03-2012)

----------


## CrazyLea

I reckon it's Anne. Can't see it being any of the others, as they're all too obvious (well apart from Michelle, but it wouldn't be her  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## MissKay

I think it's Anne buuuuut now everyone does won't they think that it's got obvious?

----------


## lizann

Stella  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.Fan

Didn't really think it was Anne who killed Frank,but after hearing her reason I'm not surprised she did.

----------


## parkerman

> Didn't really think it was Anne who killed Frank,but after hearing her reason I'm not surprised she did.


You must have been the only person who didn't!

----------


## N.Fan

> You must have been the only person who didn't!


So everyone else knew it was Anne except me.I somehow don't think so.

----------


## parkerman

> So everyone else knew it was Anne except me.I somehow don't think so.


Read back through this thread and the Coronation Street current episode thread.

----------


## alan45

> So everyone else knew it was Anne except me.I somehow don't think so.





> Read back through this thread and the Coronation Street current episode thread.



And this one!!!!!!!   http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...6-Frank-Foster

----------


## shalagee

> So everyone else knew it was Anne except me.I somehow don't think so.


Maybe she really didn't do it, in a twist he was only out cold and Jenny came along and finished him off.

----------


## Siobhan

His mum killed him.. end of thread...

----------

alan45 (24-03-2012), parkerman (24-03-2012)

----------

